# Help finding a part



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've found a 72" mid-mount mower for my 4410. Now I need the mounting kit. I know I can order new from my local dealer, but I understand that if I can find one in stock at a dealer, I can probably save a few $$. I think the # is LVB25262--but I'm not certain.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You will also need to mid mounted pto kit too if you don't already have it. Ask your dealer to do a lateral search with other dealers to find the other kit and they can have it shipped direct to you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bump to the top


----------

